# Grayling



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

With the year coming to an end i decided to accomplish one more of my goals for the year. i decided to go after Arctic Grayling. After i found time to squeeze in enough time to make a longer trip and with the help of the members of this forum and LOAH's suggestions on where and how to fish i decided to go to the uintas. My target lake was a 3 mile hike. When we to what we thought was the lake we started to fish and after 2 cast i caught this beautiful Brookie on a leech.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0197.jpg

When i noticed there was no dam to fish i realized we were not at the right lake. After a short hike we finally got to our destination. We both had leeches on expecting to catch some brooks but after about 3 cast my dad caught his first Grayling.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... 0199-1.jpg

It only took about five minutes then i got my first Grayling. 
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... 0200-1.jpg

They are really pretty in the water.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0207.jpg

They seemed to like anything we offered them. I caught them on a royal wulff, pt nymph, and leech. Most of them were between 12-14 inches but we caught one that reached fifteen inches. We had a hard time finding the Brooks but my dad finally caught one on my rod.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0203.jpg

The scenery was awesome too. 
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0211.jpg

The trip was on awesome success with both my dad and me catching our first Grayling.

sorry for only having links the 618 pixel limit is killing me.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

The links is cool with me, that is the route I have decided to take as the pixel limit is small in my opinion. 

Anyhow the color on that first brookie is brilliant, a beautiful fish. At the risk of sounding corny, there is something to be said for the beauty, mystery of the fish and scenic areas that we are able to fish for trout in this state. I was juggling a possible few trips for when I get back in town on the 27th before some heavy snow up that way. Might have to pm you and LOAH.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post! I can certianly understand how great it is to spend time with family and go after such brightly colored fish! Congrats on your first of many grayling and anytime you need a partner to chase them with you let me know. Looks like we are brothers in the orvis gear! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck... thats one hell of a report... very nice. Thats awesome that you and your dad got your Graylings.... they sure are pretty fish!!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Great job on the fish especially the Brooks!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like marjorie. Correct? Nice fish.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your first Grayling and the other awesome fish! Sounds like you had a great time with your dad.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post Chuck. Looks like a blast! Glad you and your dad could get into some fish!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Looks like we are brothers in the orvis gear!


i love my orvis reel. they work great and trust me i have put it to the test. if you look closely you can see scratches from when it fell off the top of my car going about 40 mph all it acquired was a few little scratches. i am never putting anything on top of my car again.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

WooHoo! I'm excited for you and your Dad. Scratch one off!

That first brookie was great looking. Looks like you found bigger grayling than I did, for sure.

Nice job.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the report chuckmiester!  

Looks like a great time. I can't wait to one day get up in the Uintas myself and do some fishing! Grayling sure are a unique looking fish. I wonder how many states have them... not very many I'm sure. Anyway, congrats on getting your first one!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I believe I need to catch some grayling just to be able to say I have. They look like fun.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I believe I need to catch some grayling just to be able to say I have. They look like fun.


Same, i just dont feel complete 
:|


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i was pleasantly surprised at how well they fight. my first one i thought i had a monster on there and it turned out to be a 13" grayling. 

they are way fun and the reason i went after them is because i have never caught them before.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...Plus it gives you an excuse to take a walk.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

nice report!!!


----------

